

A new web app for finding new entertainment. Personalized. - raghavsethidude
http://www.whatsnextup.com/

======
samrat
Does this extract information from my Facebook likes?

~~~
raghavsethidude
It just extracts the list of your likes.

~~~
raghavsethi
It extracts likes, finds similar items and recommends entertainment events for
you across categories.

